# South Again Charters / Thanksgiving Special



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't know what to do with your Thanksgiving visitors? For the rest of the Month I will be offering 6 hour Redfish/Flounder charters for $400.

These will be 6 hour trips with everything included. I will provide Bait, tackle, ice and licensing you just bring your drinks and your family.

For further info feel free to contact me at 850-316-0997 or [email protected]


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

How many people can fish on your boat?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I am licensed for 4. But can carry one extra if that individual holds a Florida fishing License.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Sweet. Hopefully I can take advantage of this. 4 adults(2 w/ FL license) and one 6 year old shouldn't be a problem then?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

No problem at all!!! Let me know what date you are interested in and lets get it on the books!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Booing a few days around Thanksgiving. Still plenty of dates available!


----------

